# Big strandberg development...



## dudeskin (Apr 23, 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/AstralEXRSystems?id=364857230251074&_rdr

Hope that link works.

Search astral exe systems.

Strandberg joining with fortin etc.

And washburn Guitars USA


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Apr 23, 2013)

I saw this, I really hope that means we'll see some Strandberg's produced by washburn, preferably an import to take the price down!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 23, 2013)

EDIT: Prices don't appear to have changed.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 23, 2013)

so wait, production models will be coming from two different places? Or are these made-to-order models?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 23, 2013)

WTB:Import Strandberg for my poor college kid self.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm delighted by this news and hope it goes well for them.

Boden 8 now has slanted pickups. Everyone happy now?

Edit: Wenge necks and fretboards on the Boden 8, too! Perfection.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 23, 2013)

And SS frets. That's all I needed to hear.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 23, 2013)

Only 31 days and 18 hours! Astral Extended Range Systems - Coming soon


----------



## rapterr15 (Apr 23, 2013)

So is Stricly 7 still going to be producing them as well? I'm kinda confused.


----------



## Khoi (Apr 23, 2013)

I wouldn't say they are import priced... still at least $2750

I think this might mean that S7 is out, and "AES" taking over control of the production line of strandbergs. This also should mean that Ola is still certainly full control of his own custom orders.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 23, 2013)

Something else to notice is the promise of basses. A Strandberg bass would be very cool.


----------



## Valennic (Apr 23, 2013)

Strictly 7 will still be making them I believe. He said they're not stopping any current plans. So this will be in conjunction if I'm not mistaken. He did confirm that Washburn will be producing these new ones, so I'm absolutely stoked. That's my favorite guitar brand by far.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 23, 2013)

so instead of letting people buy into strandberg, he starts a joint venture...i am def confused by all of this


----------



## SquirtleSquad (Apr 23, 2013)

Buying dat Varberg.


----------



## larry (Apr 23, 2013)

washburn? composite fretboards with stainless frets, no more fret sprout. 
parkerized boden hybrid  my head's gonna fucking explode 
speculation is a horrible disease 

edit:
man this is great news. such a good time to be a guitarist. i put off grabbing a boden 
and started to regret it. but now, not so much. their involvement with washburn can 
only lead to easier access to for anyone looking for a .strandberg*. i'm eager to see
what develops as a result of ola's access to washburn's production tech and man 
power.


----------



## ramses (Apr 23, 2013)

thrsher said:


> so instead of letting people buy into strandberg, he starts a joint venture...i am def confused by all of this



I'm also confused.


----------



## skeels (Apr 23, 2013)

Will he make one with a headstock?

Ah who am I kidding.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 23, 2013)

Am I blind? It looks like the Masvidalien can only hold 3 springs. That's not a HUGE deal for me, but it seems strange. I'm used to dropping a 4th spring in my trem systems since I like a good amount of string tension.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 23, 2013)

So no more s7? So... I actually might want a boden... crap!! I wish that Chris's Boden didn't have pickup covers though, at least they're wood. I can deal with his little pacman'esqu summit inlay haha.


----------



## coffeeflush (Apr 23, 2013)

Good times to be a guitarist interested in original designs and ideas.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my fuck. Should I cancel my S7 Boden order?


----------



## underthecurve (Apr 23, 2013)

Adrian-XI said:


> Oh my fuck. Should I cancel my S7 Boden order?



When did you put in your order? 7 or 8? There are slight differences in the 8s. Looks like you can't get an IPNP (those were being phased out anyway). The Washbodens will have a wenge neck as oppose to rosewood, and slanted instead of straight.....


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Apr 23, 2013)

Valennic said:


> Strictly 7 will still be making them I believe. He said they're not stopping any current plans. So this will be in conjunction if I'm not mistaken. He did confirm that Washburn will be producing these new ones, so I'm absolutely stoked. That's my favorite guitar brand by far.



This has me confused. How can strictly 7 still be making them if Washburn are too? Do you mean strictly 7 will just produce the ones they are at the moment, and Washburn will cover all the other new models?


----------



## underthecurve (Apr 23, 2013)

InfinityAndThree said:


> This has me confused. How can strictly 7 still be making them if Washburn are too? Do you mean strictly 7 will just produce the ones they are at the moment, and Washburn will cover all the other new models?



When Ola says this doesn't stop current plans, I think he means he will still make customs. It would make zero sense to have s7 still do production. Given that Allan and Paul used to work for s7 and now are partnered with Ola, methinks Ola is starting to distance himself from s7. Who could blame him?


----------



## baptizedinblood (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy shit. Now I may not have to wait on the abysmally long wait list for a custom order. I want a Boden but the whole S7 thing is just...blegh.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 23, 2013)

thrsher said:


> so instead of letting people buy into strandberg, he starts a joint venture...i am def confused by all of this



Why? It makes perfect sense. Starting up larger scale production isn't all that simple; this way he can let others with production experience take care of the larger market, and keep on making his own ones for more select customers, while still get time for doing more development.

Smart guy Ola is  He's been working hard to get to this stage, and I wish him and the partners all the best of luck!


----------



## baptizedinblood (Apr 23, 2013)

So if this means S7 is out and Washburn is in, then I'm placing an order the moment they are available. 



Fuck that wait list


----------



## StevenC (Apr 23, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> Am I blind? It looks like the Masvidalien can only hold 3 springs. That's not a HUGE deal for me, but it seems strange. I'm used to dropping a 4th spring in my trem systems since I like a good amount of string tension.



When I played the Masvidalien I thought the trem felt quite stiff, and I'm used to 4 or 5 springs in my trems.

And I wouldn't worry about the CL7's pickup rings, as the production model won't have them and I can tell you looks all the better for it. Paul De Maio posted a picture of it on Facebook.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2013)

If these actually hit production level status I'm definitely getting a Varberg 8. I'd love the prices to drop if they make them overseas at a Washburn factory. But Washburn and Ola will both be taking a cut, so I doubt we'd see too much savings.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Apr 23, 2013)

It sounds like S7 is now officially out? From a picture comment on the AES Facebook page:
"We will be building these production series in alliance with Washburn Guitars USA out of their Chicago custom shop."

This is WAY neat. Approaching a 3k pricetag is kinda ouchy, but it's worth the premium to have Washburn building them instead of S7.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 23, 2013)

thrsher said:


> so instead of letting people buy into strandberg, he starts a joint venture...i am def confused by all of this



This is much better. Keeps the Strandberg name more exclusive to extremely high-end.

I hope S7 doesn't make them anymore. I might buy one. As much as I despise Washburn, when U.S. Music bought Parker and the Parker CS guys started building Washburn CS models have been amazing.

Also hope he releases a sixer!


----------



## thrsher (Apr 23, 2013)

vansinn said:


> Why? It makes perfect sense. Starting up larger scale production isn't all that simple; this way he can let others with production experience take care of the larger market, and keep on making his own ones for more select customers, while still get time for doing more development.



i just dont get the creation of this joint venture,(im referring to the creation of astral, not partnering with washburn, that i get) if this isn't even the company producing the guitars. why would it not be under the strandberg umbrella and just partner with people in that own entity.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, I hate you SS.org.

I hate you.

Buying a Varberg now. I have had awesome experiences with the Washburn custom shop. When they built my N7, they sent me pictures of necks and bodies to choose from, built mine CRAZY fast, and the customer service was amazing. 

So yeah. Buying a Varberg 6. 

Dammit.


Damn all of you.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that if you pay via PayPal or with a credit card, they expect you to pay the fees...?  THAT seems uber professional, especially since this is not "Strandberg" acting as a small builder, but supposed to be that of a "joint venture/small company" here. Last time I checked, most businesses roll the transactional fee when they RECEIVE money into what's known as "cost of doing business" ... just sayin'...   

More power to them if that's how they wish to roll, it just really means if you're not paying them via bank wire, the price on the Boden 7 is not $2750, it's actually $2832.50, or for the Boden 8 it's not $2850, it's $2935.  If they're doing stuff like charging you to pay with a CC/PayPal, does that mean shipping is not included in price listed either?  Seems a little strange to me personally to run your business that way, but whatever. 

I hope this goes better than the S7-produced Boden stuff did, that's for sure. It would be cool to see production Strandbergs out there free of defects so the lower price/minimal wait actually makes sense if you want one and you're not buying one built by Ola himself.


----------



## dudeskin (Apr 23, 2013)

can i just say that i actually have a S7 built Boden 8, and all this crap about peoples opinions on S7 and the involvement they have with the strandberg production series is shit and based (albeit most not all) on hearsay and internet chat. unless you have had a boden from S7 you cannot comment.

in my opinion.

im stoked for this, i personally take a view that this will not be the only thing coming from them and this new venture. specially with mike fortin involved. i see a new line of guitars and amps coming.


----------



## underthecurve (Apr 23, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> can i just say that i actually have a S7 built Boden 8, and all this crap about peoples opinions on S7 and the involvement they have with the strandberg production series is shit and based (albeit most not all) on hearsay and internet chat. unless you have had a boden from S7 you cannot comment.
> 
> in my opinion.
> 
> im stoked for this, i personally take a view that this will not be the only thing coming from them and this new venture. specially with mike fortin involved. i see a new line of guitars and amps coming.



Well.... I was part of the first boden 8 build, and it came out less than stellar. Instead of bitching on the internet, I voiced my concerns to Ola and s7, and they offered a rebuild. Another forum member here had to have his finish sorted and some fret work.
That you were happy with your build, and myself and a few others weren't %100 satisfied is a testament to s7's poor quality control. They are fully capable of building awesome guitars, just not consistently.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ola should dump S7, or at least not give them more orders than they can handle. I paid my roughly $1400 deposit for my Boden 7 in Nov and was told Feb completion. In January Jim was asking that it would really help him out if I could pay the final $1400 to help him out. I didnt do it as I dont feel comfortable paying for a custom guitar until its finished. So 3 weeks ago he emails me saying its approaching completion and feel free to send in payment at any time. I didnt do it. Then he kindly says a week later that they are projecting to ship out Mon or Tues of last week, so I send him my final payment and my guitar is now fully paid for. I still dont have my guitar, I still havent received any shipment or updated info, I have emailed Jim twice and gotten no response. 

Waiting is OK by me, but Im not OK with paying in full for a guitar before its done and ready to ship. Big lesson learned. Thing is, I only paid cause he had said it was "almost" done and will ship next week. So, next time, "almost" done isnt gonna be the key word for me, its gonna need to be "is" done.

Strictly 7 has proved that they cant keep up. Ola is doing what is necessary and the smart thing for him to do which is expand and get people guitars fast.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Apr 23, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I love that if you pay via PayPal or with a credit card, they expect you to pay the fees...?  THAT seems uber professional, especially since this is not "Strandberg" acting as a small builder, but supposed to be that of a "joint venture/small company" here. Last time I checked, most businesses roll the transactional fee when they RECEIVE money into what's known as "cost of doing business" ... just sayin'...
> 
> More power to them if that's how they wish to roll, it just really means if you're not paying them via bank wire, the price on the Boden 7 is not $2750, it's actually $2832.50, or for the Boden 8 it's not $2850, it's $2935.  If they're doing stuff like charging you to pay with a CC/PayPal, does that mean shipping is not included in price listed either?  Seems a little strange to me personally to run your business that way, but whatever.
> 
> I hope this goes better than the S7-produced Boden stuff did, that's for sure. It would be cool to see production Strandbergs out there free of defects so the lower price/minimal wait actually makes sense if you want one and you're not buying one built by Ola himself.




Yeah, I did find that a bit strange, but doing a bank wire transfer isn't really too much of a hassle. I just don't understand why they wouldn't cover the CC/Paypal fees...


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 23, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> unless you have had a boden from S7 you cannot comment.



Woah my bad dude, I didn't realize you had to *own* a given guitar to identify glaring issues with it.



Good on you for having one that is evidently free of defects, but your opinion holds about as much water as the nonsense Letchford was spouting prior to things hitting the fan with S7G. There have been QC issues with S7G's Bodens. This isn't an opinion, it's a fact.

I'm quite excited by this  Looking forward to more options coming down the line and maybe ordering a production model! Still not sure how I feel about the Endurneck though... Maybe this'll give Ola an opportunity to get some hands-on marketing going.


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a great move, I am much more comfortable buying a production .strandberg* made by Washburn than S7.


----------



## jleader (Apr 23, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Ola should dump S7, or at least not give them more orders than they can handle. I paid my roughly $1400 deposit for my Boden 7 in Nov and was told Feb completion. In January Jim was asking that it would really help him out if I could pay the final $1400 to help him out. I didnt do it as I dont feel comfortable paying for a custom guitar until its finished. So 3 weeks ago he emails me saying its approaching completion and feel free to send in payment at any time. I didnt do it. Then he kindly says a week later that they are projecting to ship out Mon or Tues of last week, so I send him my final payment and my guitar is now fully paid for. I still dont have my guitar, I still havent received any shipment or updated info, I have emailed Jim twice and gotten no response.
> 
> Waiting is OK by me, but Im not OK with paying in full for a guitar before its done and ready to ship. Big lesson learned. Thing is, I only paid cause he had said it was "almost" done and will ship next week. So, next time, "almost" done isnt gonna be the key word for me, its gonna need to be "is" done.
> 
> Strictly 7 has proved that they cant keep up. Ola is doing what is necessary and the smart thing for him to do which is expand and get people guitars fast.



Sounds like I'm on the same boat as you. I'm all paid up as well (ever since I got my tax refund, actually) and I'm still waiting to get my Boden 7 as well. I'm guessing my build was one of the ones with a cracked top or other less than ideal body issues from the latest Boden update videos?

To me, it sounds like they're (S7G) being really critical of what's leaving the shop now... But I've never played an S7G or a Boden, so I'm simply hoping for the best and giving them the benefit of the doubt that they're doing right by Ola and that it'll be awesome when I get it.

As far as this new venture goes, I'm glad to see that Ola's designs are going to be more easily come by in terms of both availability and price point. That's pretty awesome!! I mean a Varberg base cost is like $5200USD or something, right? That Masvidalien is really close to what I'd spec out, so I'm itching to see how this goes.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 23, 2013)

This is interesting to here. My friend is on the boden waitlist since it came out last year, and has been waiting for the perfect options. Now that S7G isn't working on these it should be interesting to see the difference in quality. He had a strictly 7+1 prior to this and neither him or I was very impressed with the build quality. How this turns out well! I'm not so sure about having a factory build this guitar though? The handcrafted nature of the guitars before seemed to be what allowed for the high price. I'm a bit worried about loosing that handcrafted detail and attention to detail a smaller shop would use?


----------



## StevenC (Apr 23, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> ...holds about as much water as the nonsense Letchford was spouting prior to things hitting the fan with S7G.



Just a thought, but based on the original spec sheet for the CL7, it may never have been intended to go through S7G. The Boden 7 and 8 spec sheets at the time both had mention of S7G and listed their email and website, but this information was missing from the CL7 announcement. We were told to order through [email protected], even though he had left S7G and who we now know is part of this company with Ola. Chris might just have been covering himself, knowing that AES was happening, but not being able to talk about it.

Or I'm reading too far into it...


----------



## dudeskin (Apr 23, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Woah my bad dude, I didn't realize you had to *own* a given guitar to identify glaring issues with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i said most cannot comment, *you* can and thats that.
next, i also said its my opinion. sorry if i forgot that a guy cant have an opinion based on the guitar he has to help people who want one to make a decision.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Apr 23, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Just a thought, but based on the original spec sheet for the CL7, it may never have been intended to go through S7G. The Boden 7 and 8 spec sheets at the time both had mention of S7G and listed their email and website, but this information was missing from the CL7 announcement. We were told to order through [email protected], even though he had left S7G and who we now know is part of this company with Ola. Chris might just have been covering himself, knowing that AES was happening, but not being able to talk about it.
> 
> Or I'm reading too far into it...




I thought the same as well.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 23, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Just a thought, but based on the original spec sheet for the CL7, it may never have been intended to go through S7G. The Boden 7 and 8 spec sheets at the time both had mention of S7G and listed their email and website, but this information was missing from the CL7 announcement. We were told to order through [email protected], even though he had left S7G and who we now know is part of this company with Ola. Chris might just have been covering himself, knowing that AES was happening, but not being able to talk about it.
> 
> Or I'm reading too far into it...


Letchford said something to the effect of "any 12 year old can build a guitar from CNC'd parts", among other things, in response to criticisms of S7G in the thread about his signature model.



dudeskin said:


> i said most cannot comment, *you* can and thats that.
> next, i also said its my opinion. sorry if i forgot that a guy cant have an opinion based on the guitar he has to help people who want one to make a decision.


You're entitled to your opinion, but that has no bearing on its validity. The owner of a guitar is by no means the only person who can make an objective assessment of its build quality.

I'm done, didn't mean to derail this back to S7G. Again, excited to see where this project goes in the future.


----------



## ECGuitars (Apr 23, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> *Letchford said something to the effect of "any 12 year old can build a guitar from CNC'd parts", among other things, in response to criticisms of S7G in the thread about his signature model.
> *
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion, but that has no bearing on its validity. The owner of a guitar is by no means the only person who can make an objective assessment of its build quality.
> ...



That is because Letchford is a jackass who clearly doesn't know a thing about what he's talking about LOL. 

In other news, glad to see this move made by Ola, S7 was looking really shady. Really respect this man as a builder and business man, would love to get my hands on a strandberg bass


----------



## Rook (Apr 23, 2013)

Yesssss..... Everybody buy production models and take yourself off the custom wait list... Muahahaha


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 23, 2013)

ECGuitars said:


> That is because Letchford is a jackass who clearly doesn't know a thing about what he's talking about LOL.



Correct me if I'm wrong but I think Chris has built guitars for himself. So I think he does know what he is talking about lol.


----------



## Khoi (Apr 23, 2013)

so it looks like the only production Varberg is the 6-string Paul Masvidal signature?


----------



## Rook (Apr 23, 2013)

dcoughlin1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think Chris has built guitars for himself. So I think he does know what he is talking about lol.



I've written some songs in my life, doesn't make me an authority on music.

Not saying I agree with the point but, I don't agree with you either hahaha.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 23, 2013)

Rook said:


> Yesssss..... Everybody but production models and take yourself off the custom wait list... Muahahaha



NO!

I'm all for getting more customs, Strandbergs specifically, sooner, but I need everyone to stay on the wait list so I have a hope in hell of being able to afford my interesting second custom in 8 years. Don't ruin this for me, guys.

EDIT: According to Chris Letchford's Facebook, Washburn are doing all of the production series, implying S7G are out entirely.


----------



## Rook (Apr 23, 2013)

^That was my interpretation from the off.

8 years?!? You having a 23 string, 1-45" scale made out of rare fossilised balsa wood with gold bricks as pickups?!?

I was exaggerating. My deposit's up in a month or two and I'm actually thinking 'oh shit'


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> The owner of a guitar is by no means the only person who can make an objective assessment of its build quality.



So, what was wrong with his? He said he had a quality instrument, but you seem to feel pretty strongly that he does not. What did you see that made you feel that way?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 23, 2013)

crg123 said:


> I'm not so sure about having a factory build this guitar though? The handcrafted nature of the guitars before seemed to be what allowed for the high price. I'm a bit worried about loosing that handcrafted detail and attention to detail a smaller shop would use?



Unless I misread the thread so far, the "production" models will be made in the Washburn USA custom shop, which isn't really a "factory," as far as I know. It'll still have handcrafted detail and attention to detail, or at least as much as you'd expect were you to order a custom Washburn.

I for one _hope_ there's eventually something made in an actual factory. A factory in Asia, even. I've always been curious about Strandbergs, but there's pretty much no way I could ever justify (to myself) the price of a genuine Ola-built Strandie _or_ one of the S7 or Washburn "production" models. If there was a significantly more affordable one made in, say, Korea or something, that'd be pretty tits. I don't care if the guitar isn't flawless, I'd just like to try out the ergonomics and hardware without having to destroy my bank account.


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 23, 2013)

Great news  

I'm still going full custom though and delving deep into my brain to come up with a space station of a guitar from Ola


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 23, 2013)

fuck. now its harder than ever to decide wether to wait for my spot to come up on olas list or buy one of these washburn bodens 

the regular Boden 7 is almost perfect now. it would be a tough choice between the boden 7 and the CL7 if I went with a WashBoden


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 23, 2013)

Breaking my own rule here... 


Hollowway said:


> So, what was wrong with his? He said he had a quality instrument, but you seem to feel pretty strongly that he does not. What did you see that made you feel that way?



I don't recall ever speaking negatively regarding his own instrument, actually quite the opposite:



> Good on you for having one that is evidently free of defects



"Evidently" because to my knowledge I haven't seen his own guitar, and as such I can't make any statements on it beyond inferences from his own assessment of his personal Boden (which is evidently positive). On the other hand, there's plenty of documentation regarding S7-made Bodens that _do_ have issues, hence the following (generalized) statements regarding QC issues with S7G.

Factory Strandbergs would be tits if they ever somehow made their way to a shop in my area so I could try them out  I think I read earlier that they're phasing out IPNP as an option? Might have to pick Ola's brain on that.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2013)

^Ah. I thought you were saying that his opinion that he got a good was wasn't valid. So yeah, looks like the consensus is they're hit or miss. 

At any rate, I gotta agree that I'd like to see a much cheaper model made overseas. But at the same time I think if I were Ola I probably wouldn't do it. Right now if you have a strandy it's the expensive, nice one. There is no "cheap" one. There are knock offs from other luthiers, but there's no official one like the multiple lines other companies have. Not every company has been successful with keeping their high end product reputation while releasing an inferior cheaper version.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rook said:


> Yesssss..... Everybody buy production models and take yourself off the custom wait list... Muahahaha



PLEASE do this ^


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rook said:


> ^That was my interpretation from the off.
> 
> 8 years?!? You having a 23 string, 1-45" scale made out of rare fossilised balsa wood with gold bricks as pickups?!?
> 
> I was exaggerating. My deposit's up in a month or two and I'm actually thinking 'oh shit'



I will pay you $500 to let me take your spot  


By the way, its officially official. Strictly 7 will no longer be making the Boden models. Looks like they are going to be ultra super duper rare


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 24, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I will pay you $500 to let me take your spot
> 
> 
> By the way, its officially official. Strictly 7 will no longer be making the Boden models. Looks like they are going to be ultra super duper rare



That would be a good thing except nobody seems to have any faith in the instruments. I feel like my s7 Boden dropped in value half a grand as soon as this announcement was made  Still plays just as awesome as yesterday so I GUESS I'll hang on to it, but I'd like to do a versus with a Washburn build at some point to see how the new ones stack up. With the current options available, I don't really have much need to go full custom anymore (and it seems I have the option, they didn't take my name off the list and I'm in the next batch...we will see), so I'm stoked we have yet another option! Must say, no ipnp is a bummer because I deeply enjoy that profile option. Can't always get what you want though, so no prob.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 24, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> That would be a good thing except nobody seems to have any faith in the instruments. I feel like my s7 Boden dropped in value half a grand as soon as this announcement was made  Still plays just as awesome as yesterday so I GUESS I'll hang on to it, but I'd like to do a versus with a Washburn build at some point to see how the new ones stack up. With the current options available, I don't really have much need to go full custom anymore (and it seems I have the option, they didn't take my name off the list and I'm in the next batch...we will see), so I'm stoked we have yet another option! Must say, no ipnp is a bummer because I deeply enjoy that profile option. Can't always get what you want though, so no prob.



Im way back on the list, I almost want to spec mine to the exact same specs just for the purpose of comparing


----------



## BlackStar7 (Apr 24, 2013)

S7 is still building Boden orders from last year according to the video they put up yesterday. Based on this it looks like they're still accepting new orders for Bodens though? 

And I honestly don't know much about luthiery, but what's with all the damage they show (cracked tops, body issues) that delayed orders? See 12:58 and more at the 17:00 mark. Are these kind of issues usually standard in custom shops?


----------



## khobi64 (Apr 24, 2013)

which one to choose...


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah, so that's an interesting idea - Ola seems generally fine with people using his design and selling the guitars - just like Aura guitars did (before the guy went AWOL). So I guess it's possible that S7 continues to make these, but maybe calls them something other than Boden?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 24, 2013)

Man, I'm totally hung up on the idea of an asian import Strandy now. I hope I don't end up disappointed. It'd be nice to have an import headless option besides Steinberg/Hohner Spirits, and it'd be _extra_ nice to have the ergo body and fanned frets, to boot.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 24, 2013)

I'll echo the feelings about introducing an affordable import line.Not everyone can drop that kind of buck,even for a boden


----------



## VacantPlanet (Apr 24, 2013)

I'll echo the sentiments of someone earlier.
Strandberg tech combined with Washburn's phenolic boards, Buzz Feiten, and build quality...
If this becomes a reality for under 1500, I'm boned.


----------



## Khoi (Apr 24, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man, I'm totally hung up on the idea of an asian import Strandy now. I hope I don't end up disappointed. It'd be nice to have an import headless option besides Steinberg/Hohner Spirits, and it'd be _extra_ nice to have the ergo body and fanned frets, to boot.



They'll be built by Washburns Custom Shop, not their run on the mill production

I've never had any experience with the Washburn Custom Shop, but people have said it's pretty top notch


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 24, 2013)

Khoi said:


> They'll be built by Washburns Custom Shop, not their run on the mill production



I know. You'll notice it was me who pointed that out to someone else on this very page.

What I'm saying I hope for is that _in addition to_ the Washburn USA custom shop Bodens, Strandberg/Washburn will consider producing some affordable import versions of his designs.


----------



## Rook (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought they were being built by USA music corp or whatever who just makes USA Washburn and Parker and the like, not necessarily a custom shop...?

And Alain I've been waiting for this slot for 18 months, I'll leave it to you in my will if I die in the next 4 weeks 




(But if i fuck up and can't afford it you got a deal hahahaha)


----------



## Solodini (Apr 24, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, so that's an interesting idea - Ola seems generally fine with people using his design and selling the guitars - just like Aura guitars did (before the guy went AWOL). So I guess it's possible that S7 continues to make these, but maybe calls them something other than Boden?


 


Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man, I'm totally hung up on the idea of an asian import Strandy now. I hope I don't end up disappointed. It'd be nice to have an import headless option besides Steinberg/Hohner Spirits, and it'd be _extra_ nice to have the ergo body and fanned frets, to boot.


 
Surely Agile could do this, then. Obviously they'd be more expensive than an ordinary Agile but why not contact Kurt about it? Sorry for derailing slightly!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 24, 2013)

*The next S7 comment in this thread earns the poster a month off as I'm just sick of the bullshit. Want to talk about the new guitars and new company cool, but enough already with the other crap*


----------



## dudeskin (Apr 24, 2013)

Well said! Bring on the updates! Haha


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 24, 2013)

Honestly the Letchford sig seems pretty amazing specs wise, especially now with its upgrades to Stainless frets. 

25.5"-62.25" scale length with 20" fretboard radius and chambered mahogany body seems near perfect.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Apr 24, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> 25.5"-62.25" scale length with 20" fretboard radius and chambered mahogany body seems near perfect.



Typo has made this post epic. 

I want to see that fan.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 24, 2013)

^E000-E4 octave tuning


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 24, 2013)

I mocked it up in fret find and I'm not sure. Ola sure likes to innovate but I can't help but feel it would be a tad uncomfortable. Definitely rules out a high A string.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 24, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> So no more s7? So... I actually might want a boden... crap!! I wish that Chris's Boden didn't have pickup covers though, at least they're wood. I can deal with his little pacman'esqu summit inlay haha.



the new sigs wont have pickup covers. it was a routing issue with his prototype


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 24, 2013)

Another one here hoping for an import standberg evetually!  

That being said this news makes it hard for me to waitnout my made to measure spot


----------



## Syriel (Apr 24, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I will pay you $500 to let me take your spot



I'd take that deal if I can't gather enough funds by the time mine comes. Probably in about 3-6 months at that.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 24, 2013)

Syriel said:


> I'd take that deal if I can't gather enough funds by the time mine comes. Probably in about 3-6 months at that.



I'll take it. Id love to spec out a Varberg 7 or 8


----------



## Xaios (Apr 25, 2013)

So, we gonna call them Strandburn or Washberg?


----------



## baptizedinblood (Apr 25, 2013)

I think Washberg rolls off the tongue a bit better...Strandburn sounds like something you would get after a one night stand with a bar chick.


----------



## straymond (Apr 25, 2013)

"strandbergs! now with buzz feiten!"


----------



## Rook (Apr 25, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I'll take it. Id love to spec out a Varberg 7 or 8



62.25" scale or gtfo


Have you spoken to Ola about varberg 7 or 8? I can't think why it'd only be available as a 6 for now but he says it is :/


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 25, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Honestly the Letchford sig seems pretty amazing specs wise, especially now with its upgrades to Stainless frets.
> 
> 25.5"-62.25" scale length with 20" fretboard radius and chambered mahogany body seems near perfect.



Also I think it was on his fb that he said it is 5a flame instead of 1a now and someone else said something about possibly no more pickup rings?    I NEED MONIESS, I wish I was Thomas Jane from Hung =P


----------



## drmosh (Apr 25, 2013)

Let's ask the important question here, can I get one in Europe without paying import duty?


----------



## StevenC (Apr 25, 2013)

Rook said:


> 62.25" scale or gtfo
> 
> 
> Have you spoken to Ola about varberg 7 or 8? I can't think why it'd only be available as a 6 for now but he says it is :/



He's building a 7 at the moment.


----------



## khobi64 (Apr 25, 2013)

i feel the wider fret board (8 string) on the varberg will just increase its sex appeal through the roof


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 25, 2013)

Funny, when NAMM rolled over I thought a 2013 Washburn would be the last guitar I would ever think of wanting.


----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Apr 25, 2013)

1. This is fantastic news, both for Strandberg as a company and Ola as a dude, I recall in one of the Varberg videos he said that his goal for his work was to get his designs in as many hands as there were out there wanting to play them. Looks to be a step in the right direction. 

2.The CL7 and Masvidalien are even more attractive now.

3. I wonder what this means as far as distribution is concerned? I know Nick @ The Axe Palace has a spot on his site up for/was planning on carrying the S7 Bodens, and even though Washburn isn't necessarily set up for mass-production on the scale of something Ibanez or FMIC could do, this could finally mean that they could in stock at a high-end guitar store for example. A place that carries custom shop makes and models would be the perfect location to set up shop in, and they could be played beforehand instead of bought on faith or waited upon for what looks to be several years on the list. I think a lot of the ergonomic benefits that are less obvious would be even more attractive when the Endurneck is felt instead of described, or the light weight is felt.. they would be to me at least. 

4. I wonder if Ola will offer discounts to people on the waiting list as he did with the S7 offerings? Like before, this will clear out the people who want fairly pedestrian builds, and this time the quality of the builder won't be a dissuasive factor.


----------



## underthecurve (Apr 25, 2013)

Paul Reed Shred said:


> 4. I wonder if Ola will offer discounts to people on the waiting list as he did with the S7 offerings? Like before, this will clear out the people who want fairly pedestrian builds, and this time the quality of the builder won't be a dissuasive factor.



I'm not sure if this was ever the case. I think priority was given to people already on the list, but prices remained the same. But, as someone who is around #150 on the wait list, I hope this does reduce the custom build lead time.


----------



## Syriel (Apr 25, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I'll take it. Id love to spec out a Varberg 7 or 8



Deal. I'll hit you up when it comes around and find out I'm out of funds.

Also I just noticed that in the ad the Boden 8 actually has slanted pickups. Yes "fucking" way.


----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Apr 25, 2013)

underthecurve said:


> I'm not sure if this was ever the case. I think priority was given to people already on the list, but prices remained the same. But, as someone who is around #150 on the wait list, I hope this does reduce the custom build lead time.



yeah, that's what I meant, as I imagine the production models will have a fair bit of lead time as well.


----------



## Rook (Apr 25, 2013)

StevenC said:


> He's building a 7 at the moment.



So I've heard 

Not released pricing though, it was more varberg 8 I was hinting at.


----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Apr 25, 2013)

also, I have to say, after watching this repeatedly a few times today, the look of those new EMGs has grown on me, and now I really want to see one of this sans pickup rings and with the 5A top.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Apr 25, 2013)

Washbergs for everyone


----------



## StevenC (Apr 25, 2013)

@ Paul Reed Shred 
Not the best picture, but: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...620626.-2207520000.1366911767.&type=3&theater



Rook said:


> So I've heard
> 
> Not released pricing though, it was more varberg 8 I was hinting at.



There could be a Varberg 8 demo in your batch. Couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Rook (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## baptizedinblood (Apr 25, 2013)

So I emailed AES today in regards to any future production models, mainly an ERG Varberg.

Response was basically "we're always working on new things, can't say exactly what"


Order a Boden 7 or wait for a possible Varberg...hmm...


----------



## feilong29 (Apr 26, 2013)

I also contacted Paul at AES and he was VERY, and I mean, VERY quick to respond, which is a + in my book  I'm gonna definitely hop on a Bodon 7. He also said that Washburn production has already started.


----------



## TIBrent (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah Paul is amazing, I hopped on a similar boat already 
-Brent


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 26, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...556.1073741831.364857230251074&type=3&theater

heres the photo for chris' second prototype. looks like this one is being built by washburn too.


----------



## khobi64 (Apr 26, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...556.1073741831.364857230251074&type=3&theater
> 
> heres the photo for chris' second prototype. looks like this one is being built by washburn too.




for some reason that top looks 10 times hotter...


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 26, 2013)

khobi64 said:


> for some reason that top looks 10 times hotter...



It's 5a instead of 1a now.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 26, 2013)

khobi64 said:


> for some reason that top looks 10 times hotter...



because it's a 4A or 5A top versus the 1A or 2A on the first one 

edit: 'd


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 27, 2013)

Also, I asked AES about an budget/ off shore made strandberg and the answer I got was 

"First things first "

So looks like itll prolly happen eventually but also prolly not soon


----------



## Crabface (Apr 27, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> Also, I asked AES about an budget/ off shore made strandberg and the answer I got was
> 
> "First things first "
> 
> So looks like itll prolly happen eventually but also prolly not soon



Sweet.
Personally, I'm happy that it's not gonna happen any time soon.
I just spent most of my money on a Mayones and if they release production models before the same time next year (or maybe even longer) i'll be victim to painful GAS that I will not be able to cure due to lack of funds!
... And I'm already desperate for that new Gibson Bill Kelliher Sig Explorer. First proper high spec axe with decent pickups that they've released in a while.


Aarrrgh! The pain. GAS is always worst after you have already spent you money because you know that no matter how strong it is you have no way the get what you want.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 27, 2013)

Crabface said:


> Sweet.
> Personally, I'm happy that it's not gonna happen any time soon.
> I just spent most of my money on a Mayones and if they release production models before the same time next year (or maybe even longer) i'll be victim to painful GAS that I will not be able to cure due to lack of funds!
> ... And I'm already desperate for that new Gibson Bill Kelliher Sig Explorer. First proper high spec axe with decent pickups that they've released in a while.
> ...



Im the exact opposite. As soon as a budget strandberg is available, ill be all over it. Id for sure even pre order one  having that would for sure be enough to hold me over for my made to measure build spot


----------



## trickae (Apr 27, 2013)

So stoked to see washburn looking after the production line!

Man wish they had a production boden 8 - alder body with figured maccasser ebony top (drools). One can only dream.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 27, 2013)

Budget strandberg would start a damn revolution. I really hope to see them as the norm in a few years.


----------



## TIBrent (Apr 28, 2013)

trickae said:


> Man wish they had a production boden 8 - alder body with figured maccasser ebony top (drools). One can only dream.


figured macassar ebony top on a production...yeah you better keep on dreaming


----------



## clintsal (Apr 29, 2013)

For those who weren't familiar with Washburn's factory:


----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Apr 29, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/ostrandberg/posts/10151402514273240 

more photos from Ola's fb. looks like production models are in capable hands/under a capable roof for sure.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 29, 2013)

i'm really interested to see what comes out of the signal processing side of things


----------



## Guamskyy (Apr 29, 2013)

I emailed Paul on Sunday in the afternoon if they were going to make any Boden 8s left handed and he said "Not able to make lefties yet but hope to in the coming months. Can you hit us up again in a June/July?"

I can hear the wind blowing through an empty wallet and bank account come summertime... 

Nah jk I'll probably wait till the same time next year to get one


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 30, 2013)

If all goes according to plan, I should be in on a CL7 within the next few months. Need to let go of some unnecessary gear first before I make the deposit, shouldn't be too hard to afford the strandberg.


----------



## Watty (Apr 30, 2013)

Deffo need some pictures of the new CL7.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 30, 2013)

Hooray, hopefully this means my Masvidal sig won't be take twice as long as promised like my Boden


----------



## Curt (Apr 30, 2013)

This thread is giving me strandberg GAS for the first time ever...
Mostly just to try the Endur-neck stuff. 

Fuck everything... My wallet will be in trouble this year...
Carvin, BWGC, Fractal getting my money... And now this? 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm intrigued about what the implications are for Strandberg hardware... If this means we'll see his hardware being produced on a larger scale, that would be AWESOME.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 30, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> If all goes according to plan, I should be in on a CL7 within the next few months. Need to let go of some unnecessary gear first before I make the deposit, shouldn't be too hard to afford the strandberg.



i am as well! im putting my deposit down in 3 weeks!


----------



## lordrcceaser (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been curious about Strandberg for a fair while now but not enough to get on the waiting list for a full custom and I didn't fancy an S7 boden. If the quality of these is as good as people are expecting then I might well go for a Boden 8.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 6, 2013)

baptizedinblood said:


> Yeah, I did find that a bit strange, but doing a bank wire transfer isn't really too much of a hassle. I just don't understand why they wouldn't cover the CC/Paypal fees...



Yeah it's not as much about the hassle as much as it is the principal of going against how 99% of companies do business. When you buy any other production guitar (which to be fair, these ARE absolutely production guitars now), you don't pay for the guitar plus a transactional fee to use your credit card or PayPal if you're paying that way (which in most cases is how you would pay unless you're paying cash at a brick and mortar dealer in person). Placing that caveat in the order process is just bizarre, either set the price to account for the 3% or keep the price the same as it is now and absorb the transactional fee of credit card payments as cost of doing business like everyone else in the guitar industry (and most other industries in general, to be honest ). 

Not to mention paying via bank wire means you're SOL if things go south on actual delivery of your guitar, like what's going on with Leonardo and a few others who mentioned earlier in the thread that they are still waiting for their S7-built Bodens that they have already sent payment in advance, you would have sacrificed any buyer protection whatsoever if they pull your funds straight from your bank account and you authorized the payment to them. I doubt they'll have the same issues with Washburn heading up the production now, but that's still something that as a prospective buyer absolutely turns me off and holds me back from buying one. I do like the Strandberg design and the Boden 8 with an Endurneck carve would be badass (and appeals to my rather limited ERG GAS ), but as long as they choose to keep that payment policy in place, they won't be seeing any of my money unfortunately.  

I'll be following these guitars closely though, I wish them luck and sincerely hope these new production Strandberg models do well as I think Ola's take on the whole "sharing of ideas" with allowing folks to use his shapes/neck carves at a small fee in the guitar industry is refreshing. If these turn out great and they change their payment policy to match pretty much everyone else in the industry, I could see myself potentially owning one of these next year.


----------



## underthecurve (May 6, 2013)

^ First thing to take into consideration, is that this is only the temporary system in which they are taking orders. If you read the ordering page, within the first paragraph, it states this system is temporary. Hopefully now you panties have slightly unknotted themselves.

Astral isn't just being cheap by passing the 3% fee on. They are trying to steer people away from paypal because of what many consider unfair business practices (holding payments, holding refunds, holding just for holding). 

This is getting a little meta, but how many financial institutions does one need to belong to in order to pay for things? I understand the benifit of buyer protection, but we're not buying from 'nigerianprince83' or another amorphous entity. 

If we really want to get heated about strandberg fees, lets talk about those hoodies, amirite? Over 30usd for shipping and handeling?


----------



## baryton (May 14, 2013)

Soon available at Music Store for european people!

http://news.musicstore.de/strandberg-guitarworks-production-models-are-coming-soon


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 15, 2013)

Man, I can't wait for people to sell their Strandbergs for cheaper, so I can pick one up on the cheap


----------



## dudeskin (May 15, 2013)

i spoke to Paul, about seeing if they would sell me just a body from the new batch with the angled pickup. just to see what the actually difference is, and to kill my curiosity haha, but unfortunately Ola wasnt happy to do it. its a shame but saves my pocket i guess. 
ill have to give the man some money and get the CAD drawings of him and do my own at work haha.


----------



## Dcm81 (May 15, 2013)

baryton said:


> Soon available at Music Store for european people!
> 
> http://news.musicstore.de/strandberg-guitarworks-production-models-are-coming-soon




I just wet my pants with joy!
The one thing that always held me back from ordering a Strandberg was the fact that I'd have to buy it on faith alone. I will never buy a guitar I can't test first - never! A trip to Sweden, simply to try out a guitar was also never going to happen.....and now this! I live 20-30 minutes drive from the Musicstore (in Cologne-Germany)!

They couldn't have better timing either. They're expecting shipment on the 1st of July - that's my first day of vacation. Two weeks to enjoy sun and beach and then when I get back they should already be there so I can spend every waking minute of my last week of vacation trying out Strandbergs 

This news has made my day....no screw that...it's made my year 


Oh yeah, hi all. Cronic lurker, first time poster.


----------



## Rook (May 15, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> i spoke to Paul, about seeing if they would sell me just a body from the new batch with the angled pickup. just to see what the actually difference is, and to kill my curiosity haha, but unfortunately Ola wasnt happy to do it. its a shame but saves my pocket i guess.
> ill have to give the man some money and get the CAD drawings of him and do my own at work haha.



By the time you bought a whole new one and sold your current Boden it'd probably work out the same bro


----------



## dudeskin (May 15, 2013)

What you tryna say? Haha


----------



## Rook (May 15, 2013)

Buy new boden.

Sell current one cheap.




To me.


----------



## dudeskin (May 15, 2013)

I thought you'd say that haha. Nope haha


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2013)

*Again, this thread is not for stuff about S7, let's keep it focused on the new Bodens and Strandberg. There are several other threads if you want to talk about the S7 rant videos*


----------



## Jebe- (May 31, 2013)

baryton said:


> Soon available at Music Store for european people!
> 
> http://news.musicstore.de/strandberg-guitarworks-production-models-are-coming-soon



Oh man I got my three-O birthday coming in July. Maybe I should buy myself a well deserved gift!


----------



## sonicwarrior (May 31, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Only 31 days and 18 hours! Astral Extended Range Systems - Coming soon



This is still not showing anything else then a 'finish' popup and a countdown bar which shows 000 00 00 00. 

Is it just me or has the site not been updated yet? Would be kind of lame to install a countdown and miss it.


----------



## StevenC (May 31, 2013)

sonicwarrior said:


> This is still not showing anything else then a 'finish' popup and a countdown bar which shows 000 00 00 00.
> 
> Is it just me or has the site not been updated yet? Would be kind of lame to install a countdown and miss it.



That's what I've been thinking for about a week now. Hopefully it'll be updated soon with some cool stuff. But maybe they want to get some guitars finished to have real pictures on the website.


----------

